# Irwin router bits (blue diamond) 1/2" shank



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Just picked up a few new-in-the-box Irwin (Blue Diamond) router bits. All with a 1/2 inch shank. The packaging says Made in USA. Is anyone aware of the manufacture of these bits. The Carbide looks good, the bits seems solid. I think they are a few years old; Probably around early 2000's. I didn't even know Irwin marketed router bits, until stumbling upon these. Just wondering who made them. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sold by Sears made by Irwin

Google

============



KUMZUM said:


> Just picked up a few new-in-the-box Irwin (Blue Diamond) router bits. All with a 1/2 inch shank. The packaging says Made in USA. Is anyone aware of the manufacture of these bits. The Carbide looks good, the bits seems solid. I think they are a few years old; Probably around early 2000's. I didn't even know Irwin marketed router bits, until stumbling upon these. Just wondering who made them. Thanks


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

*thanks*



bobj3 said:


> Sold by Sears made by Irwin


I already found that page a few days ago. Sears is not selling it. It is just a link via Sears website. If you look closely, the seller is "onfair", appears to be a link for an Ebay vendor. Irwin could of made them, but I doubt it. Irwin tools usually contracts production elsewhere. In this case, a manufacturer in the USA. Thanks. But I guess these may remain a mystery. They appear like decent bits, so I will have at it.

Take it easy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

" Liquidation Sale 4 bits for 1 price * Irwin quality * Blue Diamond brand * 1/2 x 14 dovetail * 1/2" shank * High grade carbide * High visibility anti-stick coating * Part #: 530401 * Made in the USA"

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?sellerId=4137&mktPlaceInd=FBM&i_cntr=1292343423313
==========


----------

